# Got the bug



## Jack21 (Dec 6, 2014)

One week of acquisitions here. The addiction is runny wild!


----------



## Jack21 (Dec 6, 2014)

The picture is upside down? Let me try again. I can't figure this out. Haha there is one good picture in there


----------



## vincev (Dec 6, 2014)

welcome to the Cabe.


----------



## Sambikeman (Dec 6, 2014)

*Bug !!!*

……………. The schwinn bug is a good one !!! Nice pics !!!


----------

